# Using Attack Bike Squadrons



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I need some help and advice about using attack bike
squadron for my space marine army. Right now I'm
almost done working on my ten men assault squad
and getting ready to start a next project working
on three attack bikes for my army. lately I have
a hard time deciding on the two weapons to
choose from, It's the heavy bolter and the
multi-melta. If you have any questions about
my comments on using attack bike squardons.
feel free to post. Thank You :victory:


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

depends what you want them to do, the best move against armor heavy armies is the melta, as the bike has 2 wounds and will be able to zip in and nail those Monstrous creatures and vehicles quite easily and early in the game, but if your facing more horde armies then 3 high speed heavy bolters won't be wasted, especially as a squad of attack bikes can lay out 9 HB shots and 6 twin linked bolter shots and move around.
Personally I prefer to use them for anti tank, but you could also use magnets to allow you to swap the weapons over before a game as necessary. 
As a final note I would have to say that my main piece of advice would be to specialize them for the role you want and don't mix and match.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

As a Blood Angels player, I've come to know and love our cheap MM attack bikes.

Generally, unless you're facing a lot of Sv4+ or worse armies who don't pack tanks, the Multi-Melta is the way to go.

While a pack of 3 HB attack bikes (each packing a TL bolter that can fire like stationary on top of everything else) can shred weak-save infantry, they're pretty useless against anything with a 3+ save, whereas a multi-melta is always lethal, when it hits. Chances are, against MEQ (Marine Equivalent) armies you're going to score more kills against troops using three multi-meltas than you will with 3 HBs (Quick Mathhammer: 9 HB shots at BS4, 6 will hit, against T4 3 will wound, against 3+ saves, 1 will penetrate. Meanwhile 3 MMs, 2 will hit, 1.66666(call it 2) will wound, both will penetrate. Mathematically, it's just over 60% more effective to use a meltagun against MEQs than a heavy bolter)

So against the most popular armies (Marines, Chaos, 'Crons) the multimelta is not only better anti-troop, but it is, of course, wicked anti-tank. Three MMS, mounted on fast, maneuverable bikes can wreck just about anything. I made my weapons interchangeable, but unless I know I'm facing mid-low save armies, I rarely bother switching out the meltas

BA also tend to lack traditional long-ranged support, so veteran assault squads and honour guards with meltaguns, and MM attack bikes make up our core anti-tank, with (rend-nerfed, and weapon-gimped) Baals taking the place of anti-horde dakka.

With normal marines, Speeders are a better value, but not for long. The new marine codex will make them more expensive, while making MM bikes cost the same as HB bikes, thus making them a much, much easier choice for those FA slots.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Do yourself a favor, use magnets to attach the weapons. Thus you can roll with three heavy-bolters, or three multi-meltas, or any combination you want and all you have to do is pull one gun off and put the other one on. I did this with my Tau Crisis suits and it works great. I used Rare Earth Magnets, but you can use any brand you want. It costs $9 for 100 of them, but you can use them for a lot of things. They work well with predators and landspeeders too. Here is the link for 1/8" magnets that I used.
http://www.rare-earth-magnets.com/detail-ID-121.html


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

That's Cool, I want to say thank you guys on your advice on
using space marine attack bikes :victory:.


----------

